# Autocruise Habitation door and locker doors bubbling



## Kiter (Aug 29, 2010)

My Stardream is just over 3 years old. The warranty did not get passed over to Swift when they took over Autocruise. 
My Habitation door and Locker doors are festering along the bottom. 
I have had attention to the doors on two occasions but they continue to bubble up. 
I even had the vehicle Paintsealed but it has made no difference. 
Has anyone any helpful advice please?


----------

